# Thinking About Doing It!!! Opinions...



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

I originally posted this link in the "Garage", but now I am posting it here so I can get some thoughts/opinions. Can the GTO maintain speeds in excess of 100 mph for sustained periods (hour or more)? Would any major mods be neccessary? There are several Divisions and Classes. If I do it, I'm going to do the Street Stock Class, which has a top, or tech speed, of 110 mph. I'm doing the lowest Division to see if it's something I really want to pursue further. Would altitude (5k above sea level) be a major factor? I know in the "old" days of carbeuration, altitude was a major issue. Thanks in advance for the help. The link to their website has alot of good info/pics/etc.

http://www.openroadracing.com/


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Now _that_ looks like fun!

No sweat. My commute has a stretch of a good 45 minutes where I sometimes stay at 90 mph or so, climbing from near seal level to ~4500'. With EFI air-fuel mixture problems due to altitude changes are a thing of the past. I was running with a BMW 545i the other morning for a solid 15 minutes at ~110-120mph, and in 5th gear the LS1 was only turning 3800rpm. That leaves gobs of headroom for higher speeds, obviously!

IMHO, the GTO is _great_ candidate to race in this series!


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

IMHO, the GTO is _great_ candidate to race in this series![/QUOTE]

Thanks Groucho. I may not be able to make it for the series this Summer, but when I trade up to an 06' a year from now, I'm definitely going to make a point of getting out there. It costs some $$$ to get started...safety equipment, helmets, etc. I'm going to take a buddy from NC as a navigator/co-driver (share the fun). I didn't think the GTO would have any problems, I guess I needed someone else's opinion to give me a warm fuzzy. It's actually closer to your neck of the woods. Check it out for me this Summer and give me some feedback.... Hell, there are people running Saturns and VW Touregs. Thanks again, Brian :cheers


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Hmmm.*

This looks like just the kind of thing I would want to do to get a chance to really DRIVE my goat. 
I would think that you shouldn't have a problem running your car in the classes that you would be eligible for w/out buying lots of safety equipment and/or modifying your car to meet the safety requirements.
I see in the rules that you also have to have some form of liscencing or experience to run in the upper classes too. I suppose that makes sense, but I don't care much for that idea.
I think the overspeed feature of our DICs would come in very handy here, - Just set it a few mph under your tech speed to stay out of trouble. :cool 
My car is a daily driver, and I'm not real keen on putting in a roll cage, etc., even though I think it could keep up in the Grand touring classes.
In summary, my impressions and opinions are as follows. The lower classes look like they could be alot of fun w/out having to mod. your car to meet safety standards. It seems to me that it would take alot of work and money to get up to standard to run in the higher classes.

Thanks for sharing.

Maximental


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Maximental said:


> I would think that you shouldn't have a problem running your car in the classes that you would be eligible for w/out buying lots of safety equipment and/or modifying your car to meet the safety requirements.
> I see in the rules that you also have to have some form of liscencing or experience to run in the upper classes too. I suppose that makes sense, but I don't care much for that idea.
> I think the overspeed feature of our DICs would come in very handy here, - Just set it a few mph under your tech speed to stay out of trouble. :cool
> My car is a daily driver, and I'm not real keen on putting in a roll cage, etc., even though I think it could keep up in the Grand touring classes.
> ...


Maximental,
Thanks for your input. I've done quite a bit of research about the safety items and there is alot of stuff out there that is bolt on that could be removed if needed. Mine is a daily driver as well and I wouldn't want to go beyond the Grand Touring Class either. Maintaining 140 mph for an hour per leg would be a blast. From what I've seen, some of these guys are REALLY into it.
Thanks again, Brian :cheers


----------



## newgoat (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi All,

I LIKE IT! This is a type of competition the new GTO's can do and have a lot of fun while doing it! I'd consider doing it too, maybe we could form one of the "teams" made up form GTO forum members. I don't know where you guys are located but I'm in SoCal.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

where are these races held, im all for it...i live in Nor-Cal


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn, I'm in NY, and would actually consider going on vacation from work to do one of these. I'd love this, without reading up too much on this, what is the speed bracket you can do without putting in major safety equipment?

*for now I will ponder the expenses of going from eastern Long Island, NY to NV.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd just double check with your tire manufacturer to make sure they can stand up to this type of use. A few years ago I knew of a guy in a Ferrari who offed himself in a similar event after his tires crapped out on him at 175. The accident scene looked like a small plane crash.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

I spent a healthy portion of the morning drooling over this as well. The fam and I are considering going to Vegas for vacation next year so I might just have to coincide with one of the races. My wife will navigate *crosses fingers* (she's always telling where to go anyway). She'll hopefully think its cool cause she hates flying.  I wish every state with nice long straight roads did something like this. 

At Christmas I was able to open the Goat up a little on a country road at home in Missouri. One of the old well paved, high banked and curvy roads with nothing but farmland on both sides and a few farm houses. 13 miles long with about 30-40 turns. Half of the turns are 45 mph turns, and a large portion of what is left is 25-35mph turns. I didn't drop below 55 the whole time and on the straight aways opened up to 100 - wanted to faster but wife wouldn't let me  My average speed for the whole run was like 78 or so. I remembered to reset clock half mile in. Whew! When I started pulling onto the overpass to get on the interstate, the SEG I was wearing lasted the 3 hours home. It was amazing how well the GTO handles in those situations.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

ouijaguy said:


> where are these races held, im all for it...i live in Nor-Cal


There are at least 4 in Nevada and 2 that I have found in Texas. Links below:

http://www.silverstateclassic.com/

http://www.bborr.com/


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I'd just double check with your tire manufacturer to make sure they can stand up to this type of use. A few years ago I knew of a guy in a Ferrari who offed himself in a similar event after his tires crapped out on him at 175. The accident scene looked like a small plane crash.



Easily done. That last letter in your tire code is the Speed Rating for that tire.



> *Speed Ratings*
> 
> The speed rating of any tire is a measurement of the top safe speed the tire can carry a load under specified conditions. It is also an indication of how the tire will handle at lower speeds. A higher rated tire will give you better traction and improved steering response even at 50mph.
> 
> ...


Soooo...my Dunlop SP Sport FM901s are V rated and good for up to 168mph...of course, you'd be fool not to inspect them carefully first!


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Damn, I'm in NY, and would actually consider going on vacation from work to do one of these. I'd love this, without reading up too much on this, what is the speed bracket you can do without putting in major safety equipment?
> 
> *for now I will ponder the expenses of going from eastern Long Island, NY to NV.


You can do up to the Grand Touring Class with a Tech Speed of 140. The only mandatory safety equipment is a minimum 2.5 lb BC fire extinguisher and a SA95 helmet. There are other rules for clothing, but they are minor. The fire extinguisher and the helmet are the only major expenses.

I live in WI and am also pondering the costs. My co driver/navigator lives in NC and he has a truck with a car trailer, so I'm pretty much in the same situation...time and distance!!! :cheers


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=4&article_id=7364

Another link!! :cheers


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

*Open Road Racing*

Been doing these for many years in a variety of cars. We'll be at Big Bend with an 04 GTO on behalf of Pontiac and all the rest of the events !! WE think the GTO will run at 160 all day long. Stay away from the Silver State; they're a bad deal from a safety standpoint. Links to view are www.openroadracing.com (Nevada events), www.sorcrace.com (Nebraska) and www.bborr.com (Texas). Anyone needing info on car prep, driving, etc, feel free to contact me.

Dave


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Dave Wolin said:


> Been doing these for many years in a variety of cars. We'll be at Big Bend with an 04 GTO on behalf of Pontiac and all the rest of the events !! WE think the GTO will run at 160 all day long. Stay away from the Silver State; they're a bad deal from a safety standpoint. Links to view are www.openroadracing.com (Nevada events), www.sorcrace.com (Nebraska) and www.bborr.com (Texas). Anyone needing info on car prep, driving, etc, feel free to contact me.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Good Luck in Texas and let us know how you and the GTO perform.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Where do you live in Central CA, Dave?


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Dave,
I meant to ask what mods, if any, you had on your GTO? Anything special you do to run in open road racing?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Easily done. That last letter in your tire code is the Speed Rating for that tire.
> 
> Totally understand the tire codes. But treadwear, tire pressure and condition of the road surface can all greatly decrease a tire's ability to withstand sustained high-speed use.


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

*Racing*

The GTO is 100% stock per Pontiac's request. We want to say that it went xyz mph in standard street trim with std emissions. After Big Bend, I'm going to the european computer which has no speed limiter so we'll be ready for Bonneville in May. However I've added a cool (to some) paint job, rollbar, 5 point belts and required racing stuff, changed all the lubricants and gone over every nut and bolt. Will be doing a series of articles for Pontiac club as well as Grassroots Motorsports.

Dave

(Note to Groucho - I'm in Oakhurst, near Yosemite. Get to Bakersfield about once a month as I'm working on another project with a chassis builder there)


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Dave Wolin said:


> The GTO is 100% stock per Pontiac's request. We want to say that it went xyz mph in standard street trim with std emissions. After Big Bend, I'm going to the european computer which has no speed limiter so we'll be ready for Bonneville in May. However I've added a cool (to some) paint job, rollbar, 5 point belts and required racing stuff, changed all the lubricants and gone over every nut and bolt. Will be doing a series of articles for Pontiac club as well as Grassroots Motorsports.
> Dave


Dave,
How did you do in Big Bend? Bonneville? How did the car perform...detail, details, details... :cheers


----------

